# Looking for a man unit!



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Wanted : Man unit. Can be used. Must be 14 - 18. Willing to be whooped in 3D and getting the spikes in hunting ( I'll get the good ones) Must be durable, well-built. and worth the money! Reply to this message or post pics if available! Thank you!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Wanted : Man unit. Can be used. Must be 14 - 18. Willing to be whooped in 3D and getting the spikes in hunting ( I'll get the good ones) Must be durable, well-built. and worth the money! Reply to this message or post pics if available! Thank you!


STS....you will probably find that they are more trouble than they are worth. Dont get to anxious to get a man unit. You then have to spend quality shooting time training them properly :wink: And most are like a dumb hound dog...they dont train well :mg: :wink:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Your too young to settle for just one...your better off with a little collection of them :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree, you will spend too much and probably have to claim the lemon law on him. Spend time with many and not too much time with one.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Obsession said:


> Your too young to settle for just one...your better off with a little collection of them :wink:


You're right! Ok, I am looking for units not just one. hehe. :tongue:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

STSmansdaughter said:


> You're right! Ok, I am looking for units not just one. hehe. :tongue:


Smart girl


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Ahhhh look shes going to have her own little harem....


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

JUMPMAN said:


> Ahhhh look shes going to have her own little harem....


Hold the phone little man!!!  

I believe she would prefer males  Also...age?? hello?? the only things she should be needing these boy unit's for are useful things like...doing her chores for her, carrying her bow, Iron her clothing, do her homework....you know?? Now get your mind out of the gutter.... :mg: :wink:


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Obsession said:


> Hold the phone little man!!!
> 
> I believe she would prefer males  Also...age?? hello?? the only things she should be needing these boy unit's for are useful things like...doing her chores for her, carrying her bow, Iron her clothing, do her homework....you know?? Now get your mind out of the gutter.... :mg: :wink:


Don't forget dragging her deer...


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Those archery chairs get pretty heavy too....she definatly need a boy unit to carry that for her at all her 3d tournaments :smile:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Wanted : Man unit. Can be used. Must be 14 - 18. Willing to be whooped in 3D and getting the spikes in hunting ( I'll get the good ones) Must be durable, well-built. and worth the money! Reply to this message or post pics if available! Thank you!


Do yourself a favor and stay single.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I only need a man unit to drag out the deer, carry my chair, do my chores. :wink: 
But homework is one thing that they do NOT need to do, for I might FAIL then! LMAO.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

*man unit*



STSmansdaughter said:


> Wanted : Man unit. Can be used. Must be 14 - 18. Willing to be whooped in 3D and getting the spikes in hunting ( I'll get the good ones) Must be durable, well-built. and worth the money! Reply to this message or post pics if available! Thank you!


Honey, you don't have to look, they will find you. You just have to have a big stick (your father does too) and beat the heck out of them. You're in a great time (age) in your life, don't rush it, believe me before you can blink you'll be forty.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Obsession said:


> Hold the phone little man!!!
> 
> I believe she would prefer males  Also...age?? hello?? the only things she should be needing these boy unit's for are useful things like...doing her chores for her, carrying her bow, Iron her clothing, do her homework....you know?? Now get your mind out of the gutter.... :mg: :wink:


OK, OK I sould have said, "man unit harem." Is that better??? And who you callin "little"??? Maybe I should go post in the "how big is your Dionker thread"  .As for mind in the gutter Id need a street sweeper to get it out  .


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

3dmama said:


> STS....you will probably find that they are more trouble than they are worth. Dont get to anxious to get a man unit. You then have to spend quality shooting time training them properly :wink: And most are like a dumb hound dog...they dont train well :mg: :wink:



Really ? HHHHMMMMMMmmmm Who's in the dog house now? :mg:


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Listen to H4Elk .. What she said.. LOL :thumbs_up


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

JUMPMAN said:


> OK, OK I sould have said, "man unit harem." Is that better??? And who you callin "little"??? Maybe I should go post in the "how big Of a DORK am I" thread  .As for mind in the gutter Id need a street sweeper to get it out  .


No not better...that wouldnt make any sense either :embarasse as for your post....go ahead, you'd win by a mile  :teeth:


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Wanted : Man unit. Can be used. Must be 14 - 18. Willing to be whooped in 3D and getting the spikes in hunting ( I'll get the good ones) Must be durable, well-built. and worth the money! Reply to this message or post pics if available! Thank you!



Get a boat, and they will come running :mg: :teeth:


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

A boat, 4 wheeler, or a good deer lease and you can't get rid of them.. And if you really want to attract large numbers a nice 4x4 extended cab with a loud stereo .. LOL


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

bowmedic said:


> A boat, 4 wheeler, or a good deer lease and you can't get rid of them.. And if you really want to attract large numbers a nice 4x4 extended cab with a loud stereo .. LOL


 :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up Good Post!


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Obsession said:


> No not better...that wouldnt make any sense either :embarasse as for your post....go ahead, you'd win by a mile  :teeth:


Nice edit job... :thumbs_up Your on a roll today


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

JUMPMAN said:


> Nice edit job... :thumbs_up Your on a roll today


Do you see the effect of caffeine??    I am, all wired up today


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Catherine stays on a roll.. Caffeine just magnifies the effect..


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

bowmedic said:


> A boat, 4 wheeler, or a good deer lease and you can't get rid of them.. And if you really want to attract large numbers a nice 4x4 extended cab with a loud stereo .. LOL


Are you kidding? The only time a man unit would go to my lease would be to drag out my deer! :shade:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Get a boat, and they will come running :mg: :teeth:


Dont let them kid you young lady....You definatly dont need a boat to catch a man unit :smile:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Are you kidding? The only time a man unit would go to my lease would be to drag out my deer! :shade:


Shes young, but so wise!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

OK, are we completely forgetting something????? I'm not so sure about the hormone level of boys nowadays but when I was between the age of 14-18 (who am I kidding, I'm still the same today!) the only thing I wanted from a girl had nothing to do with hunting or 3d or making her happy. I think I am speaking for the whole male population here.....stay away from boys until you know exactly what they are up to. Don't make your father hurt someone and don't give your poor mom gray hair.

Carry your own 3d rig and drag your own deer, getting a boy unit could only add unneeded weight that you don't need at this stage.

Am I way off track??


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Here is one that will drag your deer and has his own lease. He'll be 16 in March.. That was last seasons picture...


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Nope.. You right on...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hurry and you can get both of them.

Punchy and Toothy,

the only two Munits know to women kind.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Hurry and you can get both of them.
> 
> Punchy and Toothy,
> 
> the only two Munits know to women kind.


No way :tongue: I be training my own.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> Hurry and you can get both of them.
> 
> Punchy and Toothy,
> 
> the only two Munits know to women kind.


Hey....those two belong to me! :wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Obsession said:


> Hey....those two belong to me! :wink:


If they belong to you, that means they are just toys.

We know we always get bored with toys and want new ones.

You girls aint' fooling me, women want what they can't have. :tongue:


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

man yall are killing me :mg: 
what's the deal? have all women had bad experience with men? :tongue: :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Really ? HHHHMMMMMMmmmm Who's in the dog house now? :mg:


  I certainly was not talking about you....but keep it a :secret: secret, I dont want anyone to think I am getting soft :wink: gotta keep an image up  

Now BT....dont you have stuff to do for me???? Get to it :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

dontpunchit said:


> man yall are killing me :mg:
> what's the deal? have all women had bad experience with men? :tongue: :wink:


Pretty much :sad:


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

dea dell'arco said:


> I agree, you will spend too much and probably have to claim the lemon law on him. Spend time with many and not too much time with one.



Just as i have always said, woman are [email protected]%


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

alwinearcher said:


> Just as i have always said, woman are [email protected]%


I would be careful what you say in the *WOMENS* Forum  if I were you.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

LOL,
I know, I dont come in here very often because i usualyl get attacked.
It was a joke, i just thought it was funny that several woman said, dont go with just one
Cant argue with the facts


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

3dmama said:


> STS....you will probably find that they are more trouble than they are worth. Dont get to anxious to get a man unit. You then have to spend quality shooting time training them properly :wink: And most are like a dumb hound dog...they dont train well :mg: :wink:


 :shade: what bashing!
it could have something to do with the training method and not the K9


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

dontpunchit said:


> :shade: what bashing!
> it could have something to do with the training method and not the K9


The training method is tried and true....the K9 usually takes to long to train. Therefore....not worth the time :smile:


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

3dmama said:


> The training method is tried and true....the K9 usually takes to long to train. Therefore....not worth the time :smile:




dontpunchit
They dont really think they train us do they.... pathetic :wink:


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

alwinearcher said:


> LOL,
> I know, I dont come in here very often because i usualyl get attacked.
> It was a joke, i just thought it was funny that several woman said, dont go with just one
> Cant argue with the facts


Well, men are nothing but dumb dogs. I'll be lucky if I can even find one that's trainable.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

alwinearcher said:


> dontpunchit
> They dont really think they train us do they.... pathetic :wink:


Hate to break your bubble...but we do hold *ALL* the cards. Now you are probably not man enough to admit it....but deep down you know


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Well, men are nothing but dumb dogs. I'll be lucky if I can even find one that's trainable.



You sure seem to be looking kinda hard... I just wouldent bother if I was you, you know.... after all you hold ALL the cards


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

3dmama said:


> The training method is tried and true....the K9 usually takes to long to train. Therefore....not worth the time :smile:


tried and true? questionable....and definitely not worth the time either way....but do all K9's need training? If said training method is tried and true  It must work..It's someone's job to make a better pic of the litter!


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Well, men are nothing but dumb dogs. I'll be lucky if I can even find one that's *trainable*.


at least you are looking for the right thing


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

3dmama said:


> Hate to break your bubble...but we do hold *ALL* the cards. Now you are probably not man enough to admit it....but deep down you know


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

dontpunchit said:


> man yall are killing me :mg:
> what's the deal? have all women had bad experience with men? :tongue: :wink:



Yep, just trying to save the young lady from the headaches.  

My advice is to never NEED a man unit. You may want one, but don't ever need one.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

jonnybow said:


> OK, are we completely forgetting something????? I'm not so sure about the hormone level of boys nowadays but when I was between the age of 14-18 (who am I kidding, I'm still the same today!) the only thing I wanted from a girl had nothing to do with hunting or 3d or making her happy. I think I am speaking for the whole male population here.....stay away from boys until you know exactly what they are up to. Don't make your father hurt someone and don't give your poor mom gray hair.
> 
> Carry your own 3d rig and drag your own deer, getting a boy unit could only add unneeded weight that you don't need at this stage.
> 
> Am I way off track??


I agree with this guy.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

alwinearcher said:


> You sure seem to be looking kinda hard... I just wouldent bother if I was you, you know.... after all you hold ALL the cards


Funsucker alert!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> Yep, just trying to save the young lady from the headaches.
> 
> My advice is to never NEED a man unit. You may want one, but don't ever need one.


 :thumbs_up these are wise words :beer:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Washi said:


> I agree with this guy.


So do I.................he always has good advice!!! :teeth:


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

AHA Tammy lives .. Just doesnt talk much ..


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Huntin4elk said:


> Yep, just trying to save the young lady from the headaches.
> 
> My advice is to never NEED a man unit. You may want one, but don't ever need one.


The street goes both ways :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

dontpunchit said:


> tried and true? questionable....and definitely not worth the time either way....but do all K9's need training? If said training method is tried and true  It must work..It's someone's job to make a better pic of the litter!


I am sure there are some GREAT pics of the litter. Who have natural ability to do as they should. They are just few and far between :smile:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Huntin4elk said:


> Funsucker alert!!!!!!!!!!!



AMEN TAMMY!!!!!!!!  :beer:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Huntin4elk said:


> My advice is to never NEED a man unit. You may want one, but don't ever need one.


AMEN TO THAT!! :cocktail: 
Learn to take care of yourself, that way if the one you chose to let take care of you lets you down, you have a back up plan. :thumbs_up


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> AMEN TO THAT!! :cocktail:
> Learn to take care of yourself, that way if the one you chose to let take care of you lets you down, you have a back up plan. :thumbs_up


Exactly!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter_SC (Jan 26, 2005)

Would you prefer tall and skinny unit or short and girthy?


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

cfuhrer said:


> AMEN TO THAT!! :cocktail:
> Learn to take care of yourself, that way if the one you chose to let take care of you lets you down, you have a back up plan. :thumbs_up



Good advie good advice

And chances are they will let you down... turns out i am the only perfect man :smile: 

Matt... AKA Gods great gift to woman!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

cfuhrer said:


> AMEN TO THAT!! :cocktail:
> Learn to take care of yourself, that way if the one you chose to let take care of you lets you down, you have a back up plan. :thumbs_up


I think most the ladies on this forum have already learned that lesson in life....Heres to ya ladies :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

alwinearcher said:


> Good advie good advice
> 
> And chances are they will let you down... turns out i am the only perfect man :smile:
> 
> Matt... AKA Gods great gift to woman!



*WAKE UP* you fell asleep at your keyboard again


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

3dmama said:


> I am sure there are some GREAT pics of the litter. Who have natural ability to do as they should. They are just few and far between :smile:


lol....as they should?...there probably are a few and yes they are probably few and far between. I bet there are a few out there that don't (do as they should) but do as they please and still fit the bill.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

3dmama said:


> I think most the ladies on this forum have already learned that lesson in life....Heres to ya ladies :beer: :beer: :beer:


Aint that the truth
I have always thought At had a very Hostile bunch of ladies..
Obsession not included :zip:


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

I dont think they are hostile. Independant, confident and a little sassy yes, But never hostile.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

3dmama said:


> *WAKE UP* you fell asleep at your keyboard again



What can I say, im tired. I was up all night driving around looking for tampons for my GF....



KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

bowmedic said:


> I dont think they are hostile. Independant, confident and a little sassy yes, But never hostile.


LoL, I wish I could remember what thread it was when the whole lot of them attacked me. :teeth:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

alwinearcher said:


> What can I say, im tired. I was up all night driving around looking for tampons for my GF....
> 
> 
> 
> KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :wink: I KNEW you were a man unit...LMAO :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

alwinearcher said:


> LoL, I wish I could remember what thread it was when the whole lot of them attacked me. :teeth:


I am sure you deserved it


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

lol...

"""""((((KIDDING))))""""


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

dontpunchit said:


> lol....as they should?...there probably are a few and yes they are probably few and far between. I bet there are a few out there that don't (do as they should) but do as they please and still fit the bill.


I doubt it...its a pretty hard bill to fill.....

But like I said...I am sure there are one or two


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

3dmama said:


> I am sure you deserved it



oh, im sure i did too! :secret:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

alwinearcher said:


> lol...
> 
> """""((((KIDDING))))""""


oh no....thats just your machoism trying to cover up...LOL


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

alwinearcher said:


> LoL, I wish I could remember what thread it was when the whole lot of them attacked me. :teeth:


 From your post which is #37 :thumbs_do in *THIS* thread I wonder why they would do such a thing


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

3dmama said:


> oh no....thats just your machoism trying to cover up...LOL


It is true, you are on to me!!!! :wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

alwinearcher said:


> Aint that the truth
> I have always thought At had a very Hostile bunch of ladies..
> Obsession not included :zip:


I'm not hostile. 

Just smart.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Shawn said:


> From your post which is #37 :thumbs_do in *THIS* thread I wonder why they would do such a thing




You have to do something to get there attension...
Ladies Ladies... please dont fight your turn with come :angel:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Shawn said:


> From your post which is #37 :thumbs_do in *THIS* thread I wonder why they would do such a thing


Exactly...insert leg in to mouth :mg:


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

3dmama said:


> I doubt it...its a pretty hard bill to fill.....
> 
> But like I said...I am sure there are one or two


at least you are optimistic :wink:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

alwinearcher said:


> You have to do something to get there attension...
> Ladies Ladies... please dont fight your turn with come :angel:


I will pass


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

alwinearcher said:


> Just as i have always said, woman are [email protected]%


Awwww.....this one huh.


You do know that it is hunting season on funvampires today don't you???????


Saying something like that on this forum could get you hurt.


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

3dmama said:


> Exactly...insert leg in to mouth :mg:


Dang it, and I stepped in some dog crap earlier


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Huntin4elk said:


> Awwww.....this one huh.
> 
> 
> You do know that it is hunting season on funvampires today don't you???????
> ...


I know
But all this attension has almosty gotten me to 1,000 posts
998


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

alwinearcher said:


> Dang it, and I stepped in some dog crap earlier


Must be from all the puppies you are running with


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

999

Comon, someone give me a reason for 1,000


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

Shawn said:


> Must be from all the puppies you are running with


And for my 1,000 post I will Say I am sorry for what I said in post #37
I think there is a bunch of great ladies here on AT and I love to see woman in the sport.
My girl really wants to start shooting archery so I am getting her a bow, and I am sure if we have any Questions along the way you will all be more then willing to help.
So for now, i am going to go back to work and sucking on my foot so for now...
over and out.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

alwinearcher said:


> 999
> 
> Comon, someone give me a reason for 1,000


I double dare you to go use that word regarding us women over there in the funvampire thread


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Did someone say manunit???   LOL!


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Ivorytooth said:


> Did someone say manunit???   LOL!


We can always count on Tooth :thumbs_up


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

Im 15 and from texas. I will let you win just as long as i get to shot a deer. Here's me and my bobcat from last Nov.


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

But i dont know about the stupid as a dog or getting trained im not to good on a leash


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

duckubuck said:


> Im 15 and from texas. I will let you win just as long as i get to shot a deer. Here's me and my bobcat from last Nov.


No deer, a man unit sits back and hold the camera.  :tongue:


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

thats not fare


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

*Honey, stop reading Cosmo Girl*

Do good in school, get a Good Education! Brains=independence. Then when ya have decent job, get good pay, you can buy all the hunting gear on your own, you won't NEED a man UNIT.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

duckubuck said:


> thats not fare


Ok, but not until you're done with my dishes, laundry, mowing the yard, feeding the animals..............................


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

Thats nothing we will eat on paper plates, and u probally dont have a lot of landry, and we are not going to have a big yard so thats nothing


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

duckubuck said:


> Thats nothing we will eat on paper plates, and u probally dont have a lot of landry, and we are not going to have a big yard so thats nothing


WE?!?!?! When did it turn plural? :mg:


----------



## Nocalhonker (Jun 9, 2005)

Aw the joys of youth!!!!! I think it has turned into the reverse of the little rascal. She women man haters club!!!!! You guys just pick the bad ones!!!! Nocalhonker


----------



## Buck Wheat (Jun 23, 2005)

Alright i will post one, but im already taken by a girl who dont hunt. She will soo though. This was 2 years ago. Im 14 now. If you want ater ill post a pic of my truck.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Buck Wheat said:


> Alright i will post one, but im already taken by a girl who dont hunt. She will soo though. This was 2 years ago. Im 14 now. If you want ater ill post a pic of my truck.


Well, that's mean. How can you be a man UNIT if you're already taken? :shade:


----------



## Buck Wheat (Jun 23, 2005)

Sorry just thought i would see what you would say.


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Stephen*

Hey Nick,
Its Stephen i didnt know u needed a man unit...........why didnt u tell me?
Well i live a ways away so it wouldnt work out but ill help a look out for one near you. I'll keep my eyes open :wink: .

Stephen :shade:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

3dmama said:


> STS....you will probably find that they are more trouble than they are worth. Dont get to anxious to get a man unit. You then have to spend quality shooting time training them properly :wink: And most are like a dumb hound dog...they dont train well :mg: :wink:



It's true  .....We are dumb and need lots of training.
But on the upside I'm finally house broke :thumbs_up .....
No more staining the carpets up for me. :wink:


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

alwinearcher said:


> Just as i have always said, woman are [email protected]%


Whoa!!!! Take a step back and read must of our threads....we are just playing around. No teenage girl should be tying herself to one guy. I am not suggesting anything other than that.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Well, that's mean. How can you be a man UNIT if you're already taken? :shade:


From page 1:



STSmansdaughter said:


> You're right! Ok, I am looking for units not just one. hehe.


Hypocrite! :smile: :wink:


----------



## Renegademan (Dec 23, 2004)

the man unit has arrivied 16 in december


----------



## Renegademan (Dec 23, 2004)

Buck Wheat said:


> Alright i will post one, but im already taken by a girl who dont hunt. She will soo though. This was 2 years ago. Im 14 now. If you want ater ill post a pic of my truck.



taken and ur 14 lil man that is puppy luv :secret:


----------



## Renegademan (Dec 23, 2004)

sry bout the pic its blurry the sun was in my eyes

and it makes me look chubby but that was i was13 or 14 so i have changed :wink: :teeth: :wink: :wink: :mg:


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

Wait untill you're older and can take advantage of the child support laws.
(And divorce lawyers)


----------



## Stuck1Buck (Nov 22, 2004)

*Looking for a man unit*

STS,
I have this friend who, by the way is my sister's daddy and brother to me. He is single at the moment and lookin for love. Hope he will do momma says he is a keeper.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Obsession said:


> Hey....those two belong to me! :wink:


Wow, I didn't know I was considered OBS's private property. I'd rather be someones partner rather than their property.


----------



## jeff 55/75 (Sep 8, 2004)

I thought they wanted a MAN unit all I see here is boys .


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

jeff 55/75 said:


> I thought they wanted a MAN unit all I see here is boys .


So stud why don't you explain to us BOYs what makes you such a man? I've only ever seen two things come from Texas. Steers and queers. Do you got horns?


----------



## jeff 55/75 (Sep 8, 2004)

Only one horn you know what they say every thing is BIG in Texas .

The only thing that I know that comes out of Main is crabs I guess you got them right


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

jeff 55/75 said:


> Only one horn you know what they say every thing is BIG in Texas .
> 
> The only thing that I know that comes out of Main is crabs I guess you got them right


So if you only have half the number of horns that a normal bull does I guess that makes what you type only HALF bull. My guess is that half has alot to do with the "big" self deception you got going on.

Oh another piece of advice. Get your money back from whatever reading comprehension class you took at school (provided you actually went to school that is) cause I wouldn't know about maine crabs since I live in MARYLAND.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

LOL...that was great :teeth:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

To all the wannabe young man units,

Do you young men _really_ understand what you're volunteering for? 

All I can say is drop your butt and RUN.


----------



## ptcrad24 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Got back from Carrolton, TEXAs and Selma, Alabama*



Kstigall said:


> To all the wannabe young man units,
> 
> Do you young men _really_ understand what you're volunteering for?
> 
> All I can say is drop your butt and RUN.



Total milegage 4,120 This thread caught my attention. Yes, run forest run... She is too young. You guys should wait until she is 18 or never hit 18 before she does.


----------



## aussieguy (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey, any of you single female archers coming to Australia next year for the World Field Archery Championships? There's plenty of single Aussie guy's for everyone of you, me included.


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

aussieguy said:


> Hey, any of you single female archers coming to Australia next year for the World Field Archery Championships? There's plenty of single Aussie guy's for everyone of you, me included.


Wasn't planning on it, but now that you mention that....may need to do some thinking. What a plane trip though. :mg:


----------



## aussieguy (Apr 1, 2004)

It's being held in Queensland (Northern Australia) in June. The weather there last year at the same time was 20-25 degrees celcius, sunny blue skies every day. Perfect shooting weather. I hope to see some international shooters come down under.


----------

